# ISO Seaweed recipes



## ScruffyAsh (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all

I have recently discovered the incredible taste and nutritional value of seaweed through my Korean cooking class.  

So far I have made a seaweed soup and a simple seaweed entree (just boiling salted kelp, cut to large squares and serve with chilli sauce).  And of course I absolutely adore the marinaded seaweed salad from sushi restaurants.

Does anyone have any good seaweed recipes to share?  Also please specify which type of seaweed is used.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2007)

I have never really done any kind of cooking with seaweed other than the nori, used to make sushi rolls.

I'll marinate a piece of ahi tuna in a ponzu-like sauce, spread both sides with wasabi, and cut a piece of nori to fit top and bottom.  Sear.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 28, 2007)

I only use it in soups really, so I also will be watching this thread closely for further ideas.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is a seaweed bread spread that might challenge you:

*seaweed bread* spread


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 28, 2007)

I sometimes add the Japanese "hiziki" seaweed to stirfries & Japanese soups - soaked first, of course.

I used to work in a health-food restaurant that used to serve it as a side dish, but I found it much too "fishy" for my taste served that way.  Plus, it was way too similar-looking to the rockweed they used to pack my sand & bloodworms in at the NY bait shop I used to frequent before going fishing with my dad.  It was hard to not imagine finding a worm while eating the hiziki in a mound like that - lol!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Plus, it was way too similar-looking to the rockweed they used to pack my sand & bloodworms in at the NY bait shop I used to frequent before going fishing with my dad.  It was hard to not imagine finding a worm while eating the hiziki in a mound like that - lol!!!



 ...........................


----------



## ScruffyAsh (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh another thing I do is that when I cook 2-minute noodles I throw a handful of dried wakame into the soup... yummy


----------



## cjs (Apr 29, 2007)

I love seaweed salad, but have not been successful in finding a source to buy it - the seaweed.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

I, too, love seaweed salad. I've never tried to make it. I've eaten various versions of it in Korean and Japanese restaurants and it seems very simple. In Hawaii we could just buy it ready-made at the grocery store. Here you can't find anything like it. I've had it both just seaweed and seasonings (I think just sesame seeds, oil, and maybe a llittle rice vinegar would be my guess), and sometimes with rice noodles as well (for this you would boil the noodles very lightly and rinse in cold water).  I would think that most cooked spinach recipes would be adaptable to seaweed.


----------

